# Alfa Romeo Brera



## mc-BigE (4 Apr 2006)

Saw one of these yesterday, what a beautiful looking car! very low to the ground

But starting at 48k new, unfortunately it will probably suffer Alfa depreciation! But you'd be in love, so it wouldn't matter!

Website:

http://www.alfaromeo.ie/cgi-bin/pbrand.dll/ALFAROMEO_IRELAND/models/ebrochure.jsp?BV_SessionID=@@@@0115468645.1144157595@@@@&BV_EngineID=cccgaddhhdfjllecefecejgdfiidgnk.0&modelKey=177

Brochure:

http://www.alfaromeo.ie/ALFAROMEO_IRELAND/uploads/1006/1074079638/20060314/Alfa%20Brera%20Brochure.pdf


----------



## DOBBER22 (4 Apr 2006)

Nice lookin car I'd buy a new Civic over that any day though still a good lookin car but for just over half the price of the Alpha, still sporty lookin Honda reliability and all those new gadgets ok I'm stopping now..


----------



## mc-BigE (4 Apr 2006)

I’m sorry but comparing and Alfa Brara to a Honda Civic (even though I agree that it’s a looker) is like comparing a Supermodel to an old age pensioner (even if she’s a looker!)

Apologies to all you civic drivers and pensioners out there!


----------



## DOBBER22 (4 Apr 2006)

mc-BigE said:
			
		

> I’m sorry but comparing and Alfa Brara to a Honda Civic (even though I agree that it’s a looker) is like comparing a Supermodel to an old age pensioner (even if she’s a looker!)
> 
> Apologies to all you civic drivers and pensioners out there!


 
No apology necessarey I just wouldn't spend 50k on a car and I like the Jap makes I reckon the Civic will do very well.
I know performance wise they are a totally different kettle of fish but a car is a car to me as long as it looks and performs well.


----------



## DOBBER22 (5 Apr 2006)

mc-BigE said:
			
		

> I’m sorry but comparing and Alfa Brara to a Honda Civic (even though I agree that it’s a looker) is like comparing a Supermodel to an old age pensioner (even if she’s a looker!)
> 
> Apologies to all you civic drivers and pensioners out there!


 
Wait for it....Type R Civic coming soon 200Bhp new 2.0 liter engine and the model, built in Britain, will go on sale in early 2007 priced around £18,000



Alpha Brera E48k price tag with 185Bhp 2.2L JTS engine
I reckon the Type R Civic beats the Base model Brera hands down on price and performance


----------



## mc-BigE (5 Apr 2006)

Yes, that’s more like it! 
Granddad’s been down the gym and he’s on viagra!


----------



## DOBBER22 (5 Apr 2006)

mc-BigE said:
			
		

> Yes, that’s more like it!
> Granddad’s been down the gym and he’s on viagra!


 
Heh heh heh every boy racers dream car


----------



## CCOVICH (5 Apr 2006)

mc-BigE said:
			
		

> Saw one of these yesterday, what a beautiful looking car! very low to the ground
> 
> But starting at 48k new, unfortunately it will probably suffer Alfa depreciation! But you'd be in love, so it wouldn't matter!


 
Or look at it this way, wait for someone else to buy one, let them suffer the depreciation (if it is as severe as a 156), and then buy in 1 or 2 years?

I say this as a very happy 147 driver, who looks forward to buying  a used GT or 159 (both great looking cars IMHO) in the next few years.


----------



## mc-BigE (5 Apr 2006)

yes, a very nice second hand buy in about 3 or 4 years time!


----------



## Alan Moore (5 Apr 2006)

Admittedly a nice looking car but would they be a good buy in 3 years time.
We have two Alfas (166 & GTV) both bought second hand. I reckon that the 166 has depeciated each year by roughly 33% per annum. Scary. The GTV and Breara I'd imagine wouldn't be as bad but I think unless your name is Brewster I'd be looking at something else. Perhaps the new TT due later this year. They seem to hold their value remarkably well.


----------



## mc-BigE (5 Apr 2006)

The depreciation will start to level out after 3 to 4 years, but it will still depreciate after that.
All cars will depreciate, but alfa's suffer badly from it. so you might have a point and after say 5 years of driving on irish roads, how reliable would it be???

Still a beauty though!

The new TT would be a better buy probably, but the brera is sexy!

http://www.worldcarfans.com/spyphotos.cfm/spyphotoID/6041005.001/pageview/photo/photo/1/page/1/lang/eng/country/gcf/audi/new-audi-tt-to-debut-in-2006


----------



## icantbelieve (5 Apr 2006)

Not much difference lookswise between the alpha and the civic, both are good looking cars. However the alpha isn't a good enough premium marque to justify the extra money especially as the civic will be bomb proof and the alpha, unless its totally different from all other alphas, will be anything but. Have a look to see what else you can get for brera money compared to civic money, plenty of good looking, reliable, marque cars in the brera price range whereas the civic has no challengers.


----------



## Bannockburn (3 May 2006)

Couldn't agree more, the Alfa Brera is a stunning design.

 Dobber22 - How can you compare an Alfa Brera to a Civic?

The Honda Civic has gone from bland and boring (as described in What Car magazine) to a design which must only have been completed after a few too many. 

Honda makes very reliable cars that do attract more mature buyers throughout Europe. This is with the exception of Ireland where some seem to think they're cool. 

   Gives you something to laugh at though when they go by in their 1.4’s with 'drilled' out exhausts!


----------



## DOBBER22 (4 May 2006)

Bannockburn said:
			
		

> Couldn't agree more, the Alfa Brera is a stunning design.
> 
> *Dobber22 - How can you compare an Alfa Brera to a Civic?*
> 
> ...


 
Very easily actually just look at the stats for the Type R Civic and the Brera the Civic has the Brera beat hands down on price/performance/reliability/resale value the only thing I can see that the Brera wins at is looks but then again I don't think the Civic is a bad lookin car either.


----------

